# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Киртаны всю неделю

## Александр Вольнов

На последней воскресной программе делали объявление что будут киртаны в алтарной до 21:00, но я не понял с какого числа и до какого, кто подскажет?Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Caturmurti das

Итак, дорогие преданные, пришло время говорить о праздновании 21-й годовщины Установления Божеств Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты, фестивале Брахмотсава. Уже как-то вошло в традицию, что удовольствие от этого фестиваля преданные растягивают на несколько дней. В прошлом году вайшнавы праздновали 5 дней, в позапрошлом, в связи с 40-летием ИСККОН в России, - неделю. Вот и в этот раз было решено совместить празднование Брахмотсавы с торжествами 25-летия официальной регистрации Московского общества Сознания Кришны.

Для того, чтобы выделить это событие из череды других праздников, наши брахмачари предложили организовать марафон Святого Имени, с 24-го по 29-го июня. Главным методом самопознания в наш век является Санкиртана, воспевание Святого Имени, и Господь Гауранга считается зримым воплощением этого метода, поэтому многодневный киртан будет для Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты великолепным подарком.

Каждый вечер с понедельник по пятницу лучшие киртании будут петь для Божеств с 17 до 20 часов, а может быть и больше. В конце киртана планируется раздавать небольшое угощение.

Расписание праздника на субботу и воскресенье:

29 июня (в этот день благоприятно постится до 12)

08.00 — Даршан-арати
09.00 — лекция по «Шримад Бхагаватам»
12.00 — прерывание поста
13.30 — ягья
15.00 — выход Божеств в пандал
15.30 – киртан
17.00 — лекция Гопал Кришны Госвами
18.00 — отчеты, подарки Божествам
19.00 — прасад
20.00 — маха-арати

30 июня

08.00 — даршан-арати
09.00 — лекция Гопал Кришны Госвами
10.00 — завтрак
10.00 — выход Божеств, киртан в пандале
11.00 — детская программа в алтарной (до 17.00)
13.00 — абхишека, киртан-катха
18.30 — пир
20.00 — арати

В расписании возможны изменения.

Предварительны бюджет фестиваля – 500 000 руб. Мы будем благодарны всем вайшнавам за помощь в финансировании!

Также стоит заметить, что торжества продолжаться и 7-го июля. В этот день мы будем поклоняться Сударшана-чакре и мурти Ананта-шеши, установленным в нашем храме. Начало в 12 часов.
http://www.facebook.com/events/39683...n_user_invited

----------


## Caturmurti das

Дорогие преданные! Приглашаем Вас принять участие в неделе киртанов,
приуроченной к 21-ой годовщине Их Светлостей Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты. 

Расписание киртанов: ежедневно с 16:00 до 21:00 в алтарной комнате храма "на Динамо" 

 понедельник, 24 июня 
Тхакур Харидас прабху   
Адоша Дарши Нитай прабху               
Мадхуврата прабху                                   
бхакта Ананта  

 вторник, 25 июня           
Тхакур Харидас прабху           
Адоша Дарши Нитай прабху                       
бхакта Ананта                     
бх Степан Плотников                                
Арка Чайтанья прабху  

среда, 26 июня          
Тхакур Харидас прабху                           
Адоша Дарши Нитай прабху                                 
бхакта Ананта        
Гуру-вакья прабху     
Мадхуврата прабху    

 четверг, 27 июня        
Тхакур Харидас прабху       
Адоша Дарши Нитай прабху 
Абхай Чайтанья прабху     
бхакта Ананта                               
бх Артур Сагутдинов  

 пятница, 28 июня        
Тхакур Харидас прабху   
Адоша Дарши Нитай прабху               
Абхай Чайтанья прабху                               
бхакта Ананта  
бх Степан Плотников
Параматма прабху

----------

